# Clavicle Is Not Healing After Three Months Advice Appreciated!!



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

My last set of X-Rays showed very little bone growth in the huge gap between both bones. I was told two options,, one is to buy a low power ultrasound bone mending machine $4000 and see how it goes, or have surgery. If this machine works I could maybe be on the bike in a few more weeks, or three+ more months I was told if I have surgery. Has anyone had any experience with this type of bone mending machine, it is through a company called Bioventus?


----------



## BoneDoc23 (Aug 17, 2015)

Search eBay for a bone stimulator. Most people that have them don't need them after their bone heals. Can pick one up for less than $100. Make sure you get one that can drape over your clavicle. Ortho fix is a good brand, but any would work. They all work the same way. 

As far as healing goes, evidence shows bone stimulators can lead to a union of a clavicle fracture. If you are against surgery and can spend the cash, I say you have nothing to lose. Surgery now or in 3 months would be no different for you or your surgeon. One more thing, clavicles don't like to heal in heavy cigarette smokers, so if you smoke, QUIT!


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Non smoker here!!! Took all the proper vitamins for bone growth as well. Guess my age is catching up to me. I appreciate your input BoneDoc23,, Thank You.


----------



## Vegard (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine didn't heal after the first 3 months of waiting so I got the surgery and was back up to speed in about 2 months after that. 

The longer you wait the worse it'll be on your shoulder muscles since they'll be used to the odd positioning from the fracture. Mine was sore as bleep for two months because of that.

That being said I didn't pay for surgery because of where I live, idk if that's something you have to worry about,


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm on day five of using my Exogen ultrasound bone healing system,,,,,, sure doesn't look like much for $4000. Thankfully my insurance paid 100% of it. I will go back to the Whistler fracture clinic in two weeks and the decision will be made at that time for surgery or not. Surgery will be paid for as well,, I just want to get back on the bike the sooner the better.


----------



## glano (Apr 12, 2009)

BoneDoc23 said:


> Search eBay for a bone stimulator. Most people that have them don't need them after their bone heals. Can pick one up for less than $100. Make sure you get one that can drape over your clavicle. Ortho fix is a good brand, but any would work. They all work the same way.
> 
> As far as healing goes, evidence shows bone stimulators can lead to a union of a clavicle fracture. If you are against surgery and can spend the cash, I say you have nothing to lose. Surgery now or in 3 months would be no different for you or your surgeon. One more thing, clavicles don't like to heal in heavy cigarette smokers, so if you smoke, QUIT!


Hi bonedoc23, thanks for contributing here. I am two weeks post-op for a ORIF clavicle surgery. Would you recommend one of these stimulators for someone with a plate/screws in them? Are there any risks/downsides? I noticed the Exogen is ultrasonic whereas the Donjoy/Orthofix is EMF. Any preference? Is it safe to use these w/o a doctor's prescription??


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

No downside trying the Exogen 4000, buy them used on ebay if your insurance doesn't cover it.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

My wife used one for both of her collarbone breaks. For the second one heal time was really fast, she was racing and winning at 6 weeks.

Her first collarbone injury took a long time to heal. She ended up doing a bunch of racing with it still broken. But it did heal eventually.


----------



## stonedevel (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine never healed. After 4 yrs my doctor finally got on board with surgery. Had a cadaver bone graph with all the hardware. After 4 yrs of suffering it only took 6 wks and my collar bone was mended. All the surrounding connective tissue aches and pains went away too. I changed Dr's after that.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Month #7 and the fracture still isn't healed. 50% of the area has new bone growth the other not so much. Just went for a CT and waiting for conformation. Had about 150 treatments of the Exogen and cant say if it helped. Hoping for good news and not a re-brake. Been riding mellow trails for about a month,,,,,,,,, that feels awesome!!!


----------



## Speeder500 (Oct 9, 2012)

indebt said:


> Month #7 and the fracture still isn't healed. 50% of the area has new bone growth the other not so much. Just went for a CT and waiting for conformation. Had about 150 treatments of the Exogen and cant say if it helped. Hoping for good news and not a re-brake. Been riding mellow trails for about a month,,,,,,,,, that feels awesome!!!


Does the bone feel healed? Like does it feel solid or does it hurt if you put too much weight on it.

Does it hurt if you push on the bone?


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Four months after the brake the bones were still moving separately, but now are moving as one. I don't feel pain except in one spot the size of the end of my thumb and only when I push on it. Really uncomfortable doing little things such as washing my hair, and at times shooting down the arm from the shoulder what feels like electricity or whacking your funny bone but up in the shoulder area if that makes any sense. Also lots of clicking when moving my arm around.


----------

